# coyote quaestion



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i had a farmer that i hunt on ask if i would come out and kill some yotes for him i replied sure. He said he sees and hears them all the time just not sure what the best way of gettign them is call and bait? I assume that this would be about how you do it but not sure any input would be appreciated


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You can use calls. You can hunt over gutpiles from bowhunters. You can place roadkills in the area and watch them. You can set snares or leghold traps. You could invite me along and I can show you the ropes. wink, wink, nudge nudge. Try going to finsandfur.net and checking out their predator hunting forum. Tons of sticky's about the basics.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Calls seem to work best, and 'yotes have sharp senses, I would be surprised if you could ever stumble on one, but you never know, even the slightest movement trying to mount your gun can scare them off, even from a few hundred yards.

Here is a good link, http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm

Or you could just invite me along, hint, hint, nudge nudge. 

And they are typically in at least pairs, they mate for life, so if you call one in, there is usually at least one more, and often more in the area.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have been looking into the calls and rabbit decoys just not sure what to get.
I got one last year during gun opener thing walked within 20 yards of me. won't do that again


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a coyote come in to a turkey call last spring. Has anyone else had that happen? Or does my calling sound more like a dying critter than a live hen?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I know of a number of people who have had coyotes come into a turkey set up. I&#8217;ve never had it happen myself, but it&#8217;s not uncommon.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Fishin,
I have several different mouth blown calls, a "quiver critter" decoy, and an electronic call. You are welcome to try them if you want. PM me and we can figure out how you can get them.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks huntinbull i plan on waiting till they get some of the crops off that way i can get a good eye on things around would it be best to set up on the edge of the woods in the feild or in the woods


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Fishin,

If you would like I have a couple of DVD's on 'yote hunting. You are welcome to borrow them, it takes you through calls, gun options, camo, set up, etc. Also have a DVD on calling. PM if you like, I don't think you are all that far from me.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I generally try to set up with the wind blowing from behind me towards an open area. That way when (not if but when) the yotes circle downwind they have to come into some more open areas where you can knock them down before they get your scent. I will also place the decoy in an area where there is little cover nearby. I have also had good luck placing the decoy and sometimes the speaker for the electronic caller opposite a finger or point of cover that goes into the field. They will almost always use this extended cover to approach the decoy/speaker.

Feel free to call or email. Contact info in my profile.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I read a story of a guy that called in a mountain lion while turkey huntin. It jumped him from behind, but was just as surpised as the hunter was and ran off! I believe the guy got away unscathed.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I read a story of a guy getting called in with the offers of DVD's and yote calls and such....oh wait...Just Kidding.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

this is a little off topic but i have another question...Back on the farm i hunt i have heard yotes and seen them but for some reason its only in the fall. From about october to early december theyre out there every night and i can usually hear them from my house. As soon as it starts to snow and get real cold though there is no sign at all that they are there anymore. I dont see them, hear them or find any sign wat so ever, and i usually dont see any sign of them until next fall. Im out in these woods pretty often in the spring and summer, almost 2 to 3 times a week, and still i dont see anything.In the winter im out even more, usually doing some late season bow hunting. Its kinda wierd but i was wondering if anyone could shed some light on what going on?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

We definately have too many in our area Fishin, Lets get out and get em! I can teach you a couple things. (I hope)


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

tractor
It's all about the most & easiest food source. They have a pretty wide range just for that purpose. Another reason you see & hear them in the fall is that's when all the young dogs are out there & they tend to be more vocal & careless. Late summer / early fall is a great time to call to get the young of the year yotes.
Huntinbull is dead on with the set up with open areas downwind of you because they will circle downwind almost every time. Don't wait for a perfect shot either as those are hard to come by. Get on them quick & bust 'em !!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thinking of going Coyote hunting early tomorrow (monday) morning. Might combo hunt. Coyote at daylight and squirrel later in the morning with the hunt ending about 11 or 12.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well how did you do?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Got a late start, so no coyote calling. Did see a couple squirrels, but no shots. Did some rabbit hunting with Roughrider today (Tues) and had a ball. We got two rabbits, and got a little lost, then a little found. Good time.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Bull, do you do your yote hunting around private land in Ravenna or do you hunt them on public land.

By the way where do you teach your hunter safty classes?


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

If anyone wants to travel to our farm "Medina Area" we have been seeing quite a few yotes here.................Thanks.....................Rich


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Rich... Sent you a PM.


----------

